# Sticky  Audi Dealers, Please Read.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you frequent our Volvo enthusiast website Swedespeed.com, you may already be familiar with that website's Overseas Delivery (OSD) forum. The forum, started a few years ago as the brainchild of the then sales manager of Stillman Volvo in Westchester, PA, was created as a place to inquire about Volvo's successful Overseas Delivery Program and relay personal accounts and experiences about it.
Following that model, we've added the European Delivery Program Forum to Fourtitude. Dealerships who advertise on this site are welcome to post in this forum, and if and when this forum is sponsored by a European Delivery (ED) friendly dealership, that dealership will also be allowed to post stickies as per Vortex Media's Forum Sponsor level of advertising.
Given our experience with the OSD forum on Swedespeed, we believe a forum such as this garners much of its success through the participation of dealerships familiar with the nuances and the promotions of the European Delivery Program and we welcome and appreciate those who decide to take part. 
If you are a dealership who would like to advertise with Fourtitude or sponsor this forum, please email [email protected]


----------

